# Any chance of being promoted to Silver member??



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Been here since 2009 (lurking) and still bronze, any chance of being promoted to Silver?

Thanks...


----------



## 25081 (Nov 24, 2011)

Think it's to do with post count mate.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

ah right. fair enough then...


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

250posts first ya dundee mink


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

You need 250 posts to go silver and then 1,000 to go gold


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

I thought it was 200 :sad:

Put a right downer on my week that has.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LukeV said:


> I thought it was 200 :sad:
> 
> Put a right downer on my week that has.


unlucky bronzey


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Dundee mink ......lol


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

We'd like a 10,000 word neatly typed essay on why should you think you're suitable for the position of "Silver Member", we'd like your updated forum/chatsite cv and references from other users, mods, site owners and site runners. Points will be deducted for bad grammar and spelling, however these can be redeemed via our "Pay to be here" scheme. We'd also like a further 3,000 word essay on"What Karbonk can bring to the Uk-muscle" table

You have a timed 3 hours from.........

NOW!


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

JAN, you in on this mate ? another one....


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

will get copy and pasting then.... :tongue:


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

karbonk said:


> will get copy and pasting then.... :tongue:


Page 57/paragraph 4: Any applicant copy and pasting material will immediately have there application torn to shreds, set on fire, fed to the dogs, then the dogs thrown in an industrial mincer and scattered to the sea

They will also be banned from Dundee for life:001_tt2:

.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

You get nothing for lurking...............not in this game


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

karbonk said:


> Been here since 2009 (lurking) and still bronze, any chance of being promoted to Silver?
> 
> Thanks...


LOLOL You've been here since 2009 and have only posted 167 times. That's on average around 1 post every 5 days. You need a demotion!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Just open a thread in general and make 50 posts lol


----------



## richgearguy (Jun 23, 2011)

karbonk said:


> Been here since 2009 (lurking) and still bronze, any chance of being promoted to Silver?
> 
> Thanks...


Three years membership deserves at least 1 like ... there ya go


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Hang on, Iv made over 500 posts and I'm still bronze!!!! Wtf!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

lxm said:


> JAN, you in on this mate ? another one....


soon be taking over mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hang on, Iv made over 500 posts and I'm still bronze!!!! Wtf!


And Iv been here a month! Lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> Just open a thread in general and make 50 posts lol


this might just be that thread.... lol


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

richgearguy said:


> Three years membership deserves at least 1 like ... there ya go


yea was going to start a thread on that note... lol


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hang on, Iv made over 500 posts and I'm still bronze!!!! Wtf!


lolol You need a demotion for talking too much. You've only been on here a month! Has ur gym shut down?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

phoenixlaw said:


> lolol You need a demotion for talking too much. You've only been on here a month! Has ur gym shut down?


No, I just like to sit on the sofa a lot and I hate daytime tv


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

I've heard of people with writers block, maybe you have it, or maybe you have a life, run while you can, and dont look back


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i dont know what my post count is but i will after posting this


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You get nothing for lurking...............not in this game


It's true, you have to put the work, late nights, early mornings, hungover, sometimes whole days/weeks/months 24 hours a day here, dedication and fearlessness in losing your job, family, social life and sanity just to earn your stripes is the name of the game here.

I've lost everything i own and everyone i know , and i love it!


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> No, I just like to sit on the sofa a lot and I hate daytime tv


Fair one. You not a fan of Loose Women then!?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

I think there needs to be a platinum and diamond member thing going on.... Gold gets boring after a while, hahaha..


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I dont associate with you bronzes.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u earn silver same as u earn gold punk. no handouts here!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Big_Idiot said:


> I dont associate with you bronzes.


Nor me with you silvers.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> No, I just like to sit on the sofa a lot and I hate daytime tv


are you trying to tell me you dont watch JK?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

IGotTekkers said:


> And Iv been here a month! Lol


Silver is automatic after 250 posts and having been a member for 3-months.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Lorian said:


> Silver is automatic after 250 posts and having been a member for 3-months.


Can we get Platinum and Diamond?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

karbonk said:


> Been here since 2009 (lurking) and still bronze, any chance of being promoted to Silver?
> 
> Thanks...


Sorry but I need to be fair across the board - if I make an exception for 1 person then I'll be bombarded with requests from other people.

The membership promotions happen automatically when the criteria are reached.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Can we get Platinum and Diamond?


platinum is pretty much silver so would look no different. diamond would just be white.

the only materials with decent colours sound a bit bent, who would want to be a ruby member? or and emerald member? not me!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

onthebuild said:


> platinum is pretty much silver so would look no different. diamond would just be white.
> 
> the only materials with decent colours sound a bit bent, who would want to be a ruby member? or and emerald member? not me!


Don't care about the colour, just the name, Diamond member is ELITE.


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

onthebuild said:


> platinum is pretty much silver so would look no different. diamond would just be white.
> 
> the only materials with decent colours sound a bit bent, who would want to be a ruby member? or and emerald member? not me!


Pink and brown members?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

madmuscles said:


> Pink and brown members?


There's always one. :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> And Iv been here a month! Lol


250 posts and 3 months for silver


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Can we get Platinum and Diamond?


I think a Platinum level set at something like 5000 posts and 3 years membership is a good idea.

We're also seriously looking at a paid level which people could subscribe to if they want. This would allow certain benefits like genuinly exclusive offers from advertisers, free t-shirt, opportunities to try new products/flavours, private forum area etc etc.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Lorian said:


> I think a Platinum level set at something like 5000 posts and 3 years membership is a good idea.
> 
> We're also seriously looking at a paid level which people could subscribe to if they want. This would allow certain benefits like genuinly exclusive offers from advertisers, free t-shirt, opportunities to try new products/flavours, private forum area etc etc.


If you incorporate the macro tracker as Katy was talking about the other day I'd definitely be interested in a paid level, as I'm sure many others would be for their journals.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I think a Platinum level set at something like 5000 posts and 3 years membership is a good idea.
> 
> We're also seriously looking at a paid level which people could subscribe to if they want. This would allow certain benefits like genuinly exclusive offers from advertisers, free t-shirt, opportunities to try new products/flavours, private forum area etc etc.


Oh you better start upping your post count as your not even half way to 5000 posts. No free t-shirts for you young man :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Silver is automatic after 250 posts and having been a member for 3-months.


The dark Lord has spoken (and come out of the woodwork...  )


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Not long for me to be gold now 

lxm, you should be gold any time now shouldn't you?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

what sort of cost would we be looking at for paid members?? fancy the t-shirt idea..... can we buy UKM t-shirts??


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

karbonk said:


> what sort of cost would we be looking at for paid members?? fancy the t-shirt idea..... can we buy UKM t-shirts??


The cost would depend on what we can arrange in terms of benefits/perks - obviously it needs to be worthwhile or else people wouldn't join.

This is purely speculative and may vary hugely but at the moment I'm thinking £15 - £20 per year.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

To be given the silver member status you must first prove your dedication to UKM by giving yourself a monster t1tty-twister and uploading the vid for us all to see...


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

15-20quid is very affordable i think. you could even send out some kind of welcome pack with a free tshirt and samples for that, im sure wheyman would provide the samples he's good enough at whoring them all over the forum :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I should be diamond for the amount I've managed in a month lol


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Girls and their obsessions with diamonds.... :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Kaywoodham said:


> I should be diamond for the amount I've managed in a month lol


How have you managed over 2000 posts in a month??? On here all day every day? :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> How have you managed over 2000 posts in a month??? On here all day every day? :lol:


That's what happens when u take time off work lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh and it's full of muscular hot men lol


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

Beats constantly updating facebook status like some muppets do all day!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

CRD said:


> There was a rumour a while back about a mysterious member involved with the running of the site (Assgrabber, or something like that. Think he was a homosexual or maybe bi-curious), who could be 'bribed' into upgrading membership status's in return for pm'd pictures of the said member's erect penis. I have no idea if this is true though.


yuk !! :cursing:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

i want gold got to wait a month and a half all good things come to thos who wait or post a lot :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

I've got to wait till 25th September :sad:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I think a Platinum level set at something like 5000 posts and 3 years membership is a good idea.
> 
> We're also seriously looking at a paid level which people could subscribe to if they want. This would allow certain benefits like genuinly exclusive offers from advertisers, free t-shirt, opportunities to try new products/flavours, private forum area etc etc.


I think that'd be an excellent thing to do, I'd be happy to have a paid level, it could also be developed further, with more member integration at Platinum.

£15/20 a year seems about right.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I would be happy to pay. good forum this place is.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

karbonk said:


> I would be happy to pay. good forum this place is.


175 posts in 3 and a half years. That's about 1 post per week :lol:


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

shut it Dutch.... :beer:


----------



## alexyZZZ (May 2, 2012)

latblaster said:


> I think that'd be an excellent thing to do, I'd be happy to have a paid level, it could also be developed further, with more member integration at Platinum.
> 
> £15/20 a year seems about right.


Ye im part of a car owners forum which is about £20 per year, which gives some special discounts etc etc... Definately a good idea!!! bring on the paid membership!


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2012)

just posting to see what my post count is.

not sure i'd go for paid tho

edit - having looked at my count and membership time i think 2 yers and 3000 posts should be platinum :beer:


----------



## Oldam Lad (Jul 13, 2009)

Ask Blue Peter if they ave a badge for you.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Oldam Lad said:


> Ask Blue Peter if they ave a badge for you.


I had a Blue Peter badge once, any one else have one?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Not too sure about the paid membership.. You'd have to have some pretty exclusive deals with people and not everyone is into the same stuff, which means a lot of homework on your part to get discounts right across the board.

You'd be better off changing the forum so that newbies have to work for it, saves all the crap that gets posted by people joining, asking about nap 50's for their first cycle aged 14 then fvcking off again never to be seen. You do it for pm's so why not the different categories.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Not too sure about the paid membership.. You'd have to have some pretty exclusive deals with people and not everyone is into the same stuff, which means a lot of homework on your part to get discounts right across the board.


I'd be hoping to secure some pretty exclusive deals  If they are in the form of global discounts/freebies then they wouldnt need to be tailored per user. It also wouldn't just be about the offers - it would include a package of benefits, eg I'm thinkign about offering secure @uk-muscle email accounts as part of this level.



LunaticSamurai said:


> You'd be better off changing the forum so that newbies have to work for it, saves all the crap that gets posted by people joining, asking about nap 50's for their first cycle aged 14 then fvcking off again never to be seen. You do it for pm's so why not the different categories.


There are some sections which people need to 'work' for (hence the Bronze, Silver, Gold memberships). However, if we locked the AAS categories then it would simply mean that newbies would post their AAS questions in general conversation.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I'd be hoping to secure some pretty exclusive deals  *If they are in the form of global discounts/freebies then they wouldnt need to be tailored per user.* It also wouldn't just be about the offers - it would include a package of benefits, eg I'm thinkign about offering secure @uk-muscle email accounts as part of this level.
> 
> There are some sections which people need to 'work' for (hence the Bronze, Silver, Gold memberships). HOwever, if we locked the AAS categories then it would simply mean that newbies would post their AAS questions in general conversation.


how could you stop the members who have paid sharing the discount codes or whatever to the unpaid members, or even people who arent on this forum at all. Would need individual, one use codes per member surely?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

lovin the email idea.... will look quality on my updated CV..... lol:w00t:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Lorian said:


> I'd be hoping to secure some pretty exclusive deals  If they are in the form of global discounts/freebies then they wouldnt need to be tailored per user. It also wouldn't just be about the offers - it would include a package of benefits, eg I'm thinkign about offering secure @uk-muscle email accounts as part of this level.
> 
> That a good idea, [email protected]
> 
> There are some sections which people need to 'work' for (hence the Bronze, Silver, Gold memberships). HOwever, if we locked the AAS categories then it would simply mean that newbies would post their AAS questions in general conversation.But this is where you would need to "MOD" and get genuine members. Members coming and going causes you to use up so much bandwidth.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha, defintely wouldn't want an employer knowing my username and that I'm a member here!

"So Leeds89, what is a 'cycle/training journal'" :lol: :lol:


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

phoenixlaw said:


> LOLOL You've been here since 2009 and have only posted 167 times. That's on average around 1 post every 5 days. You need a demotion!


What do i get then since i've been here reading and learning since 2006? A gold medal for not making a thousand pointless posts?

It's easier to talk than listen.

I moderate forums on a different scene and it's surprising how much crap gets posted by people just trying to make themselves get to the next level.Worthless waffle.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

corporates said:


> What do i get then since i've been here reading and learning since 2006? A gold medal for not making a thousand pointless posts?
> 
> It's easier to talk than listen.
> 
> I moderate forums on a different scene and it's surprising how much crap gets posted by people just trying to make themselves get to the next level.Worthless waffle.


well you dont have to worry about being put in that bracket do you mate.89 posts in 6 years!


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

I don't worry mate, because it is just a forum where people talk, and learn.

I'm here to learn from the experts, and there's lots of them, and the "not so experts" who like to post for the sake of it.

Everybody's comments are valuable--to a point.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

corporates said:


> I don't worry mate, because it is just a forum where people talk, and learn.
> 
> I'm here to learn from the experts, and there's lots of them, and the "not so experts" who like to post for the sake of it.
> 
> Everybody's comments are valuable--to a point.


A lot of us know each other and chat on here, in general or in our friends journals, it's a lot about the social side aswell as training for a lot of people


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

^^^this^^^


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

ok guys, i get it. thanks for educating me, i do listen....haha


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

and some just do worthless waffle............................


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

again....................


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

and again..................


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

and again......................


----------



## chickenlegs (Nov 2, 2011)

LOL! This post counts!


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

ok SATANSEVILTWIN, i do get the point now, my humblest apologies for being a first class pratt.

I'm full up now, can't eat any more humble pie, too many carbs.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

corporates said:


> ok SATANSEVILTWIN, i do get the point now, my humblest apologies for being a first class pratt.
> 
> I'm full up now, can't eat any more humble pie, too many carbs.


Carbs? Almost sounds like you're talking about training!

GET HIM!


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

:thumbup1:


chickenlegs said:


> LOL! This post counts!


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Kaywoodham said:


> I should be diamond for the amount I've managed in a month lol


Yep and every post was a valuable little nugget of info..............


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I was wondering what I had to do to get gold status. Might make it my mission to get gold tonight lol.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

anyone discussing training will be asked to leave the forum

that is all


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

NO................

Can l close this thread now ?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

radicalry00 said:


> I was wondering what I had to do to get gold status. Might make it my mission to get gold tonight lol.


just count to 205 via single posts


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> NO................
> 
> Can l close this thread now ?


 :lol:

Can't like on phone so I'll give you a :lol: instead


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> NO................
> 
> Can l close this thread now ?


oh billy, get outta here


----------



## FGT (Jun 2, 2008)

Damn!!! there was me thinking I could take the "longest standing bronze member" title

and then Corporates goes and pokes his fooking nose in!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> oh billy, get outta here


Mac'sgonna be pi*sed when he see's this !


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

What's happening?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

People posting a lot....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Surely not.....


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Mac'sgonna be pi*sed when he see's this !


We will all drown in his tears


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

can i be demoted to a "tin member" just to be different?


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

whos mac lol


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

And again......


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

well at least my foolishness has brightened up your day...eh

carbs? I thought i was talking about something attached to an engine...leave me alone...haha


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

DutchTony said:


> What's happening?


shut it Dutch !! :beer:


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

FGT said:


> Damn!!! there was me thinking I could take the "longest standing bronze member" title
> 
> and then Corporates goes and pokes his fooking nose in!!


sorry mate, the title is mine unless someone else claims it.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

onthebuild said:


> how could you stop the members who have paid sharing the discount codes or whatever to the unpaid members, or even people who arent on this forum at all. Would need individual, one use codes per member surely?


I'd like to give people the benefit of the doubt and trust them not to share the codes. Lets say MaxiRAW do us a great offer and we send it to 25 paid members. If they then get 100+ people trying to use it then they are unlikley to offer us another deal. The end result being that everyone suffers.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Lorian said:


> I'd like to give people the benefit of the doubt and trust them not to share the codes. Lets say MaxiRAW do us a great offer and we send it to 25 paid members. If they then get 100+ people trying to use it then they are unlikley to offer us another deal. The end result being that everyone suffers.


good point. I suppose if someone wanted to share it with their friends they would probably just do one massive order and use the code once.

I think its a cracking idea tbh, i'd love to get some exclusive discounts and would definitly pay for that benefit.


----------

